# Kissing the builder



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Kissing the builder
Just something that happened to me the other day…

As some of you may know, we’ve been having some work done on the house and finally things are coming to an end. So, on Friday, we said goodbye to one of the builders who has spent the last two months working here and he shook my hand and gave me two kisses. After many years in Spain, I’m still not sure sometimes who’s going to expect a kiss or not. In fact on Friday I was collecting them. As it was the end of July two of my classes finished (I’m an English teacher) in a bank, with the head of the loan department and the head of the legal department . Again two kisses and wishes for a happy holiday.

Now, would you kiss the builder in England?!?

Would you kiss your business clients?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Kissing the builder
> 
> Now, would you kiss the builder in England?!?
> 
> Would you kiss your business clients?


Well...funny you should say that PW but erm........:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Well...funny you should say that PW but erm........:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Well, Chica! You surprise me!!
:kiss:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Kissing the builder
> Just something that happened to me the other day…
> 
> As some of you may know, we’ve been having some work done on the house and finally things are coming to an end. So, on Friday, we said goodbye to one of the builders who has spent the last two months working here and he shook my hand and gave me two kisses. After many years in Spain, I’m still not sure sometimes who’s going to expect a kiss or not. In fact on Friday I was collecting them. As it was the end of July two of my classes finished (I’m an English teacher) in a bank, with the head of the loan department and the head of the legal department . Again two kisses and wishes for a happy holiday.
> ...



Here in Cyprus we even get kisses from our lawyers and doctors etc.
Got to do it the correct way though. Have to kiss both cheeks(the ones on the face) One cheek will not do.


Veronica


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Here in Cyprus we even get kisses from our lawyers and doctors etc.
> Got to do it the correct way though. Have to kiss both cheeks(the ones on the face) One cheek will not do.
> 
> 
> Veronica


ha ha ha ha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm probably typically British with all this kissing mullarky! I'm not comfy with it at all!! But for the Spanish, its almost second nature and some of my Brit friends do it too!! I'. m never the instigator and I'm a little reluctant with it, but I do it!! As for kissing the builder???? hhhmmm, was he good looking??? LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm probably typically British with all this kissing mullarky! I'm not comfy with it at all!! But for the Spanish, its almost second nature and some of my Brit friends do it too!! I'. m never the instigator and I'm a little reluctant with it, but I do it!! As for kissing the builder???? hhhmmm, was he good looking??? LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Sooner or later you have to get into it if you stay here, but where's the limit??

As for the builder, he was ok


But the thing is, he, of course, just wanted to show that he'd enjoyed working for us, and we wanted to show that we were really happy with his work, and that means kiss kiss!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sooner or later you have to get into it if you stay here, but where's the limit??
> 
> As for the builder, he was ok
> 
> ...



I'm getting there PW, but its not coming naturally to me!! Does anyone else feel as I do?? Or is it just me???

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm getting there PW, but its not coming naturally to me!! Does anyone else feel as I do?? Or is it just me???
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm very much like you Jo inasmuch as not being the instigator unless I know someone really well. I don't feel uncomfortable with it tho'.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I'm very much like you Jo inasmuch as not being the instigator unless I know someone really well. I don't feel uncomfortable with it tho'.


Phew, I'm glad I'm not alone it seems everyone else around me thinks its great!!! I've never been an "upclose touchy feely" kind of person.... well with the right person, place, moment..... etc . 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It goes along with all the random touching as well - you're chatting away - be it to a relative or a friend, or a friend of a friend - and they're a very tactile people - lots of stroking of arms and backs, touching of hands during conversation. It's an adjustment for sure - but the kissing thing - it's an unusual scenario now if you don't receive/give the customary two kisses!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It goes along with all the random touching as well - you're chatting away - be it to a relative or a friend, or a friend of a friend - and they're a very tactile people - lots of stroking of arms and backs, touching of hands during conversation. It's an adjustment for sure - but the kissing thing - it's an unusual scenario now if you don't receive/give the customary two kisses!


Ooh er,  is the random touching business a Galician thing? Havent noticed it down here, and I think i would if it happened.  The kissing thing I am used to and actually kind of find it strange if people dont. (apart from when I got 3 kisses, not 2, from 2 gay guys which kind of threw me). But i find its more natural now, and kind of happens mutually if you see what I mean.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Ive got used to it now ... it felt strange when I first moved here to know who and when to greet / say goodbye with kisses ..... working for a Spanish firm even when you break for a holiday, on the last day of work everyone will kiss you goodbye as you leave the office! ... its kinda nice actually, makes you feel loved ! 

There are people I meet here on business and the thing Ive worked out is they dont kiss you when they meet you for the first time ... but will kiss you as they leave (if its been a good meeting! lol) .... and then kisses hello the second time.

Im quite a tactile person anyway so it feels comfortabe the majority it the time. Like Tally I do notcie that my Spanish colleagues and friends will touch my back, arm when talking to me ... but these are people I know ... not strangers.

Sue x
lane:lane:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Kissing the builder
> Just something that happened to me the other day…
> 
> As some of you may know, we’ve been having some work done on the house and finally things are coming to an end. So, on Friday, we said goodbye to one of the builders who has spent the last two months working here and he shook my hand and gave me two kisses. After many years in Spain, I’m still not sure sometimes who’s going to expect a kiss or not. In fact on Friday I was collecting them. As it was the end of July two of my classes finished (I’m an English teacher) in a bank, with the head of the loan department and the head of the legal department . Again two kisses and wishes for a happy holiday.
> ...


Interesting post!

I am used to the kissing as I guess Brazil inherited it from Portugal/Spain/Italy... 

Interesting to see how people from different places take it differently. Even the shoulder/arm touching during a chat or something like that ...

I must admit I was surprised to see many male friends kissing each other on the cheek in Italy. THAT was new to me


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

scharlack said:


> I must admit I was surprised to see many male friends kissing each other on the cheek in Italy. THAT was new to me



Ooooh,well I never!.....


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

I guess thiat this kissing of the builder wasn't part of the payment plan then...........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> I guess thiat this kissing of the builder wasn't part of the payment plan then...........


Certainly wasn't!!??

He was a really nice bloke. His brother is still here, again is very nice, but much more the rough builder stereotype. I'm waiting to see how the "despedida" will go with him.....!!??


----------



## specialk (Sep 3, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Interesting post!
> 
> I must admit I was surprised to see many male friends kissing each other on the cheek in Italy. THAT was new to me


When I was in the Middle East, I saw many men holding hands while it was not allowed for men and women to hold hands!

Aside from the arm touching thing, is it just me or do people here lean in a little closer than usual when in a conversation?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

specialk said:


> When I was in the Middle East, I saw many men holding hands while it was not allowed for men and women to hold hands!
> 
> Aside from the arm touching thing, is it just me or do people here lean in a little closer than usual when in a conversation?


Hello,

Yeah, I think here people are more "touchy" and they do come closer to you if you are comparing to Northern European countries.

There is also the 2 kisses greeting from men<>women (even when they are being introduced to each other). In many countries men and women woud just shake hands... Gotta love Spain! 


Cheers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yeah, I think here people are more "touchy" and they do come closer to you if you are comparing to Northern European countries.
> 
> ...


I found the Colombians really touchy feely when i was there and have heard Spaniards comment on it too. Aren't the Brazilians like that scharlack?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I found the Colombians really touchy feely when i was there and have heard Spaniards comment on it too. Aren't the Brazilians like that scharlack?


Brazilians can be just like here yeah. But mostly will do it if they a have a certain level of acquaintance.

It also depends a bit on where you are in the country. Southern part is more of a Northern European colony (German, Polish, Italian, Austrian, etc) and Japanese. Most of the colonies are from past generations who escaped the wars.

If you go to the Central part up North there are more Portuguese and mixed natives and they do tend to touch more. It may sound a bit amazing but there are many "Brazils" within Brazil as there are many "USAs" within the USA. You can be exposed to such different types of culture in one country. I guess even in Spain which is a much smaller country we can see differences between, say, Andalucía y Cataluña... the Catalanes will never pay for (invitar) your coffee hehe


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> It may sound a bit amazing but there are many "Brazils" within Brazil as there are many "USAs" within the USA.


Yeah, well Brazil is just HUGE, isn't it???


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yeah, well Brazil is just HUGE, isn't it???


Yeah, indeed! It's enormous. Sometimes I think it would be easier to manage if we had it divided by 4


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Right ... this kissy thing ... no probs.
Go to Eastern Europe for any length of time and you'll become accustomed to it.
I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact I have a tendency to be a kissy tart ... so I need little encouragement to be in there, boots and all.
Gone is my quiet and private, Colonial reservedness ... now it more of "HELLO GIRLS AND BOYS ... C'MON - LET'S BE HAVE YA!!"



Now, the mechanics; is it right left or left right.
Having been the victim of screwing up the fundamentals [i.e. the mechanics] ... its important to know these things!!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Left - right ...usually . 

See other thread too. 

Don´t sweat the small stuff!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> Right ... this kissy thing ... no probs.
> Go to Eastern Europe for any length of time and you'll become accustomed to it.
> I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact I have a tendency to be a kissy tart ... so I need little encouragement to be in there, boots and all.
> Gone is my quiet and private, Colonial reservedness ... now it more of "HELLO GIRLS AND BOYS ... C'MON - LET'S BE HAVE YA!!"
> ...


right cheek left cheek - so move to the left first...............


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

NO - left cheek, right cheek? Surely? 

Proves everyone's point though LOL


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> NO - left cheek, right cheek? Surely?
> 
> Proves everyone's point though LOL


nah - right, left

I'm sure


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, I am "practising" here with Ana (lol) 

I would put my head to the left which would mean that my right cheek would brush her left cheek ...or is that what you mean? 

Actually, I have much more interesting plans for Sra Obregón but this is a public forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> No, I am "practising" here with Ana (lol)
> 
> I would put my head to the left which would mean that my right cheek would brush her left cheek ...or is that what you mean?
> 
> Actually, I have much more interesting plans for Sra Obregón but this is a public forum


yeah that's what i said - right cheek - left cheek

so lean/duck to the left first:clap2:

how do you get your right cheek to brush her left cheek?

we are talking faces here!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

HaHaHa.
I look like a hen sitting here practicing in front of the computer!!
PS The other builder (his brother) did not require any kisses!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> HaHaHa.
> I look like a hen sitting here practicing in front of the computer!!
> PS The other builder (his brother) did not require any kisses!


lol - so did I when I was working it out - no-one here to kiss


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

So, to clarify ... hen peck to your left as you look at them first, placing token gesture kiss on their right cheek ... then hen peck to the right?

Complete opposite of the Eastern European kissing gesture ...

This could get pleasantly awkward 
[or gut wrenching embarrassing ... visions of planting a big sloppy one on the mother-in-law come to mind ... ]


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, so now I agree with you, XC 

My right cheek to the left which will mean I will -ooops you are correct * - brush her right cheek too! 

This is too complicated - just say ¡Hola! ¿Cómo está? ** 

*Nearly said "right" 

** Oh no, should it be ¿Cómo está? or ¿Cómo estás? or even ¿Qué tal? 

No, no, no ...... 

Just xxxxx nod! 

Think I´ll just live as a hermit!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There has got to be a youtube video on this somewhere!
Anybody remember a _*martes y trece*_ comedy sketch on this one or similar???


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, so now I agree with you, XC
> 
> My right cheek to the left which will mean I will -ooops you are correct * - brush her right cheek too!
> 
> ...


Glad that's been cleared up then!  I was beginning to think I had got it all wrong all these years! 

Caz.I


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

"right cheek, left cheek"
So is this the new Spanish verse in the Hokey Cokey?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yozhik said:


> Having been the victim of screwing the fundamentals [i.e. the mechanics] ... its important to know these things!!!!


Do you go to a Iraqi taller that they have fundamentalist mechanics? Kissing is one thing but scr*wing? Isn't that going a bit too far, even for a kiwi?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My experience of Kiwi rugby players at the club would be that if he/she had a pulse then it was "fair game". 

I think Watership Down was filmed on the South Island.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I think Watership Down was filmed on the South Island.


I was always confused by the fact that "Hazel" was a male, especially as that was also my, then, wife's name


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> My experience of Kiwi rugby players at the club would be that if he/she had a pulse then it was "fair game".


HEY!!
Watch what you say ...


I resemble that comment ...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought you offered your right cheek first???

Then there's the family members who grab your face in both hands and then plant several kisses on only the one cheek with loud "muac, muac" noises.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Kissing the builder
> Just something that happened to me the other day…
> 
> As some of you may know, we’ve been having some work done on the house and finally things are coming to an end. So, on Friday, we said goodbye to one of the builders who has spent the last two months working here and he shook my hand and gave me two kisses. After many years in Spain, I’m still not sure sometimes who’s going to expect a kiss or not. In fact on Friday I was collecting them. As it was the end of July two of my classes finished (I’m an English teacher) in a bank, with the head of the loan department and the head of the legal department . Again two kisses and wishes for a happy holiday.
> ...



My bank manager in England used to kiss myself and husband which my husband found quite "not right"
Kiss the builder here in Egypts? NO WAY... you would be branded a prostitute.
In fact you cannot be alone with a builder/plumber/electrician anyone coming to your house means another person in the house with you and the door left open.


Maiden


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> (This alludes to Hemel Rugby Club


 Steve can you fill in the missing pub name??

Memories of HH. Ring the church bells on Xmas day in St Mary's. Still the hole for the beer barrel in the wall of the ringing chamber - wish I'd rung bells when that was in use . Then to Great Gaddesden where after ringing the vicar would take us for a beer. Then back to the Old Bell. The help yourself stilton. The hunting scenes on the wall. Free mince pies. 

Then wander to the smaller pub just down a bit on the same side (can't remember its name ). Sold Adnams and you could buy odd smelling tobacco in there.

Home for Turkey. Happy times


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My bank manager in England used to kiss myself and husband which my husband found quite "not right" And your husband????
> Kiss the builder here in Egypts? NO WAY... you would be branded a prostitute. Good job I don't live in Egypt then!
> In fact you cannot be alone with a builder/plumber/electrician anyone coming to your house means another person in the house with you and the door left open. Must get very complicated.
> 
> ...


!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The mention of Adnams reminded me of a childhood visit to Southwold an seeing the horse drawn dray. 

It also reminded me of the brewery in Swindon called Arkles and the claim that their beer tasted like horse p*ss - Arkle (for the young and those with short memories) was a famous racehorse.


----------

